# Waxing?



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

OK so a couple of months ago the wife said she wanted me to try going bare down there. So I asked you men how to do it and got lots of great responses. I love it and so does she!! The thing is I need to shave almost every day or it gets a bit itchy. So my wife said that her waxing lasts over a month and that her "wax lady" does men as well. So again I ask........Do any of the Men here wax?? I'm talking the whole Monty. How bad does it hurt? How long does it last etc..?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh gosh. I have waxed before and it is painful. So for a man doing it I imagine it is going to hurt like hell.


----------



## Kilgore Salmon (Apr 12, 2011)

You are 

http://http://images.wikia.com/muppet/images/1/1b/Crazy_Harry.JPG

For even considering that


----------



## Kilgore Salmon (Apr 12, 2011)

You are 
http://http://images.wikia.com/muppet/images/1/1b/Crazy_Harry.JPG

For even considering that


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I partially wax (not brazillian) and the issue for me on pain is how sensitive the skin is being waxed. I tried going all bare and couldn't do it. Hurt too bad. I imagine for a man it would be extremely painful.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That which does not kill you makes you stronger -Nietzsche


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

Female here (obviously lol), but I just had my first brazillian a couple of weeks ago. The only other thing I had ever waxed before were my eyebrows! I was petrified! I really didn't think it was that bad at ALL. I got EVERYTHING taken off! Full disclosure, I have been told that I have a high pain tolerance, and I am of the mind that women (generally) have a higher pain tolerance than men, but having dealt with ingrowns and itchiness in the past, I will never go back. Gotta try everything once, but I have a follow up appointment. The results are beyond worth 20 minutes of pain, you know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've talked to two women who get waxed, and both of them claimed getting their under-arms done was worse than the brazilian or even their legs. Never figured that myself, but whatever...

I'm curious about the guy's version, though... I've heard bad things about guys getting this done, including tearing of skin. Been thinking of my options, including getting lasered. Not sure I want to be 90 years old with a bald wrinkled package though, you know?  So far, shaving every couple of days (an extra couple minutes in the shower) hasn't been too bad, and it's a heck of a lot cheaper than the longer term options.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

OP are you hirsute otherwise? Having a waxed groin will look pretty dumb if the rest of you isn't mostly hairless. 

Anyway men who do this go for the back, sack and crack. The whole deal.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I shave, hubby shaves - tried waxing and no, but h$ll no (not even for me).

Sure it takes upkeep, but the more you shave the less it grows. 

My hubby decided to shave his entire upper body, private areas, underarms, belly and chest. He likes it that way, does it when he takes a shower.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

PBear,

Too funny, I've thought about the laser thing too. I wonder if you can even be lasered down there??

To OP, sorry, never tried waxing.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Frustrated, yes you can get lasered down there. Men or women. Not supposed to feel real good; getting snapped with a rubber band, followed by sunburn was what I heard. But better than getting hair pulled out by the roots, right? . Plus it takes multiple treatments to finish it off.

I just have visions of the James Bond laser experience in my head... Wonder if they could do my eyes at the same time? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

RIP


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

For those of you thinking of waxing... 

YouTube - Mrs Brown Gets A Bikini Wax

C


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Oh gosh. I have waxed before and it is painful. So for a man doing it I imagine it is going to hurt like hell.


First time hurt like devil! But with monthly upkeep - not so bad. Hair grows in cycles so it's about 1/3 of the hairs with upkeep. Plus after few times roots weaken. My waxer won't do men's genitals due tp possible tearing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Do I wax?! No. I don't get spa treatments, manicures or pedicures, or streak my hair either.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

C'mon, someone's got to take one for the team!  Someone other than me, that is...

C


----------

